# That feeling when...



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

you are laying down to fall asleep, and suddenly Bach's ghost decides it is the perfect time to incline you to listen to some of his music. 

So i guess, i will have a Bach Chamber music marathon tonight... 

on a side note... i think this could be in the incorrect discussion thing... either way... i tend to get haunted by many ghosts of music's past. 

Any one else have these experiences or is it just me?


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Capeditiea said:


> you are laying down to fall asleep, and suddenly Bach's ghost decides it is the perfect time to incline you to listen to some of his music.
> 
> So i guess, i will have a Bach Chamber music marathon tonight...
> 
> ...


I haven't personally experienced such a thing, but apparently there is a whole Netflix series on the ghost composer concept.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

:O there is? 
what is it called?


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mozart_in_the_Jungle


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

:3 i shall check it out. 
(though i will have to wait till next tuesday to watch it...) 


Tindall seems to be an interesting Oboist. *nods,


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

That's actually happened to me, I think. I suddenly get a bolt straight to my mind that vehemently asks: "why haven't you listened to Beethoven's string quartets in about 5 months? Go listen to them now!" Honest.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

...you are listening to a really great piece... but then realize that you've been sitting with the silence for the past half hour.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Capeditiea said:


> you are laying down to fall asleep, and suddenly Bach's ghost decides it is the perfect time to incline you to listen to some of his music.


Doesn't happen to me.

Maybe the ghosts of Carter, Berg, Stravinsky, Bartok, Schoenberg that keep haunting me, won't let him in :tiphat:


----------

